

Why it's wrong to call copyright infringement theft - mathewi
http://gigaom.com/2012/03/30/why-its-wrong-to-call-copyright-infringement-theft/

======
paulhauggis
I will agree if we stop calling it "theft" when GNU/open source software is
used in a proprietary application.

